# Hancock Scrapers



## Dirt Works (Jan 27, 2007)

I know it's an oldy but I found a 292b for a insane $. Machine is tighter than some 90's machines I looked at. Old screaming 471, 75% chains & flights. Tires at 50% only rust was around battery box, has erops edges and bowl straight, few minor leaks. All sheet metal straight. I have a few jobs starting and need a second to the 613c. If the machine makes it 3 days it's paid for. Believe it or not I'm going to run this one myself. I think my guys won't care after hearing it run today. I ran it for about an hour today and to my suprise hydraulics were very responsive, not clunks or bangs it and out of gear. As tight as that neck was I would almost believe that the hour meter was right at 2600hrs:laughing:. By the way one of those jobs the developer wants to pay the earthwork by the hour, he believes that some contractors might inflate yardage amounts in order to bill more:no::whistling
So this machine doesn't have to win any races. Oh well enough, I'm psyched.

By the way any sites for Hancock info or pictures Thanks


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

i've got an electric steer, electric chain drive with a blown tranny with good running 4-71 i'd sell you REAL cheap!!!!:w00t::w00t:


----------



## Dirt Works (Jan 27, 2007)

Dayexco, what year is that beast. I'm trying to find info to determine . This one is definately hydraulic. With the price of fuel Solar would be great:laughing::laughing:


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

this is an old wabco, but the back end is hancock.


----------

